# Who From MUT Would You Like To Meet In Person?



## CellyCell (Jun 11, 2008)

Perhaps there's that one person that has interested you or you have bonded with... or maybe you just wanna check out their makeup in person.

Who would you like to meet and why?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 11, 2008)

i'd be cool with meeting anyone on here honestly.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow there's so many actually.

I know that I will probably meet Anna soon, she's not so so far from me, we were discussing meeting each other halfway and having a date at McDonald's lmao!!.

I would love to meet also:

Nurinia

You Celly






Han

Karren

Brandi

Jenuary

Liz (so I can drop off Pickles)

Kat

I know im missing some,!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 11, 2008)

Haha, what, apart from that Cellers character? to see if she's a BIATCH in person!

hee hee, just kidding, you knows I love you!

seriously though, there are heaps of person I have met here that I would love to meet! so many sweet people who are funny and charming and interesting.. I'll do a world trip and pop round to see all of you, LOL


----------



## daer0n (Jun 11, 2008)

YOU!! [Celly] cause i LOVE ya, have lots of fun talking to ya, you're freaking funny, and i love your makeup stash and i wanna steal it haha, j/k.



but i WISH i could hang out with you for at least a day, i swear. The list goes on with:

Aprill, [she's pretty cool and i love her sense of humour]

Mindy [ oh i love talking to her i think she knows why]

S. Lisa Smith [gotta be one of the sweetest people i've ever met]

Liz [ i love talking to her as well, i know i'd have loads of fun hanging out with her]

Mag [Aude][she is a nice person, seems to like weird stuff same as i do, and i know i'd enjoy spending time with her



]

Kat [she's hella cool as well]

Gawd i know i knooow im missing people atm but im kinda sleepy so i can't think of anyone else right now


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 11, 2008)

Haha. Rosers, I seriously come off the same in person as I do here. Although, I think I come off more harsh on teh internetz. The biatchness is there.

I'd wanna meet:

Mindy because we have the same humor and think a like, but she's with her man now - forgot about celly. Pfft.

Nury because she makes me laugh all the time with the random stuff she be spitting out. She reminds me of my best friend, Clarisse soooo much.

Amanda (Benebaby) - I wanna SEE her... like how she looks and all. She seems like the type to get a quiet person out of their comfort zone.

Rosie - (yeah, you skankho) you look like a good traveling partner... like up for anything, person. All while hyped up on Starbucks frappuccino.

I wanna go clubbing with Andi and just stare at her. Not staring creepily... well, yah maybe the pedo-eye-action will be going on but whatever.

Aprill will make fun of me in all her preggo-glory. Denied to meeting her. LOL. Jay Kay.

I'm seriously drawing blanks on folks... I'mma have to update this one soon.


----------



## macface (Jun 11, 2008)

I will like to meet

La Mari-She seems like a nice person and the type of girl I will click with everything

Celly-she seems hilarious and wild somebody to party with.


----------



## beaglette (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, Aprill, CellyCell and Jenuary would make me pee my pants, I'm certain. I already literally "lol" when I read some of the things they write!

pinksugar is so sweet and I think she'd be neat-o to meet!

I'd want to meet Nury so she could teach me some of her photoshop tricks-- ha!

Anthea because she's raising her son alone, is very modest and humble!

MissElaine is so sweet and pretty (witch!



and she and her boyfriend could give me tips on how to take better pictures with my camera! Also because she wants to have lots of babies when she gets married!





Nicole, because I want to see her new baby!

Darla_G, because she always answers my questions!

S. Lisa Smith is sooo sweet and always has the kindest things to say!

Faith-Abigail is too pretty (witch also



and I'd love to see her makeup IRL and have her do mine!

Karen because she's goofy and an engineer . . . ha!

Frankly, I'm with RetroViolet-- I'd enjoy meeting anyone here





There are many more which escape me right now particularly since I am soooo not good at remembering people!! I'll copy off of others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hugs,

Brandi


----------



## Ashley (Jun 11, 2008)

Karren and Celly!


----------



## Leony (Jun 11, 2008)

There are way many MUT ppl I want to meet, just too many to mention including the old mutters.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 11, 2008)

too many, i'd probably forget names.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 11, 2008)

I would like to meet everyone really!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 11, 2008)

Tony - just so I can say "Neeeeerd" to his face.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 11, 2008)

Way too many to name and I don't wanna leave anyone out!


----------



## monniej (Jun 11, 2008)

i wish we could plan an mut convention someday. that way i'd get to meet everybody!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2008)

to be honest i think i'd like to meet everyone on here. Theres literally too many to name once you really think about it.


----------



## Karren (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd really love to meet everyone... Especially if they wear a size 10 dress and size 11 heels and I can borrow a few things!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 11, 2008)

Aprill, Celly, Nuri, Karren.. I'm sure i'm missing some.


----------



## TylerD (Jun 11, 2008)

I would want to meet myself because it would be trippy to see me outside my body.. And if I couldnt do that then Rachelle or Jess or Mindy


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd love to meet you all, take a big ol' trip around the world and stop of and visit each and everyone of you on my journey


----------



## Jessica (Jun 11, 2008)

I would love to meet.... my sweetie Aquilah, Aprill, Jen (brewgrl), Lisa S. and Marisol all seem like cool chicks


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 12, 2008)

Tony~ I'm curious

brewgrl~I wanna see what she is wearing

beaglette~I wanna see if she is actually as sweet as she sounds

Kat~ I think I wanna' have a drink with her






Just a few off the top of my head....but many more I am sure! I love meeting new people!


----------



## Shelley (Jun 12, 2008)

There are too many to list but here are a few. In fact I would like to meet many more. If I didn't list your name don't take offense. I'm just naming some off the top of my head.

bella1342

Aprill

Celly

Aquilah

Kat

Nuri

Marisol

Rosie

Kristi

LilDee

Ricci

Darla G

Tyler

Karren

beaglette

Jessica

Annabelle

Kathy

Kee


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 12, 2008)

Patricia - I wanna see how tall you are in person. Ever since you've mentioned you were what, 6''ft...?


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 12, 2008)

EVERYBODY would be cool, I get along w/ most everyone, unless you're lacking LOTS of common sense





.... and thank you Cindy, that made me smile


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 12, 2008)

No one, really...Not to be mean or rude but I never really bonded with anyone on here..If i do run into someone then sure, I will say Hi.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2008)

There are a people that I have bonded with on this board but don't see the need to point them out individually. I still think that an MUT get together would be great since there are so many people from different backgrounds and different stories but we have lots of things in common -- our devotion to make up!


----------



## macface (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif EVERYBODY would be cool, I get along w/ most everyone, unless you're lacking LOTS of common sense




.... and thank you Cindy, that made me smile





really


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 12, 2008)

was that a really, as in a question? Cause yes really



I have to drive to Cali by myself in a few months... let's do Yoshinoya lol. I love that place.


----------



## cheller (Jun 12, 2008)

i hardly know anyone here.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 12, 2008)

Aw, come one guys, I'm fun too!! No one wants to meet me? LOL

No, but I would love to meet anyone if I happened to be anywhere near anyone! I'm the only one representing for UT here! LOL


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 12, 2008)

I've bonded super duper with a bunch of you... for some reason I like to keep it private, I really have no idea why- I think because I want to think of you guys as all mine!!! hahaha, but you kids- you know who you are!!! And you know that I am more than happy to get stash a few bucks away from the hubby and buy a ticket out to visit you all! I'll say I was at a convention or something... It's all good.

For all those I haven't connected with on that type of level-it's only because you aren't on when I am on- I am sure... or you haven't told me how friggin cute my kid is or how envious you are of my perfect eyebrows (I'm kidding)...

So, YES- I am all about teh idea of MUT gatherings. At least Regional Gatherings. That should be my other goal, I think- to try and host a MUT cocktail event in the San Francisco Bay Area...timed around a makeup preview event- Nordstroms and Bloomies and the MAC pro store always have them- maybe even a pedi/mani trip? Now you have me thinking...


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 12, 2008)

That would cool, a meeting... a gathering. Chant about makeup. I bet you we'll all show up decked out as heck, I'mma look drag queenish.

I told this one friend of mine about these girls on MUT - all she can say is, "you talk to people online... on a makeup forum? weirdo." I see it no different than befriending someone at work - just, you don't see them in RL.

Jen, make it happen!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That would cool, a meeting... a gathering. *Chant about makeup.* lol what?Lipstick! Lipstick! LIPSTICK!


----------



## andrrea (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't really know anyone very well, but I think it would be cool to meet anyone


----------



## katana (Jun 12, 2008)

I want to meet everyone! Theres way too many lovely ladies here to name only a few!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 12, 2008)

okay- I seriously could not sleep last night, thinking of how to make this happen in th bay area. I have it pretty much down. My plan is to make something happen by September. what LE's are coming out for September at MAC? Maybe a Pro MAC Store LE preview at the Union Street Store and then lunch and cocktails after!

Oh, hellz yeah I'd be gettin myself all dolled up.

TOTALLY DO-ABLE


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd like to meet anyone from mut! It's unlikely that I ever would because I don't think I live close to anyone but if I recognised someone on the street from mut I'd probably just go "Hi!



" and they'd probably not even know where they knew me from haha!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol what?Lipstick! Lipstick! LIPSTICK!





Hahahaha. Good one. I think I meant *chat*... but chanting works fine.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 12, 2008)

I live too far away!



and I don't really know many people on here as I've practically just joined hehe.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Jun 12, 2008)

Bella and Aprill.

They get me, and actually LIKE me for all of my quirks, in fact not inspite of but rather because of them!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 12, 2008)

Everyone I've had contact with on MUT has been lovely. I would love to meet all of you! Especially the Auzzies, I would love to surf Oz



!!


----------



## Anthea (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a whole bunch of people I'd like to meet in person, I can't think of one person here who I dislike, MUT has many lovely people. Although I'd like to meet anyone from here if it were ever to happen I would be extremely nervous about it as I am quite shy in RL.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 13, 2008)

Although no one wants to meet me, Id be really interested in meeting all of you! The first girls that came to mind (no offense) is Andi, Benebaby Amanada, and Dereon. You girls are such stunners in my books I'd probably be too shy to look if I saw ya lol.

Faith Abby, with her tremendous makeup skills.

Mari, cause she always talks to me





Katana, because she lives really close to me and looks super pretty lol!

All of you even though I never stuck in anyones mind in particular, I still like you all lol...


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 13, 2008)

I would meet you too! You're on my list, I just don't want to forget anyone.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Patricia - I wanna see how tall you are in person. Ever since you've mentioned you were what, 6''ft...? lmao, You only want to meet me for that reason?..Pfft, THANKS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley (Jun 13, 2008)

Jen -

August - Electroflash - mineralized eyeshadow/lipstick/lipglasses

September - Overrich - pigment collection

October/November - Red She Said Holiday collection


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao, You only want to meet me for that reason?..Pfft, THANKS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yep. Hahaha. Heart you!
Anyways, I'd like to meet a lot of people... don't think I have the time to point them out individually. If I ever spoken to you one-on-one or commented your profile, you're most likely one of them.


----------



## eric (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol what?Lipstick! Lipstick! LIPSTICK!





AHAHAHAHA thats the funniest thing ever.. im cracking up over here!!!


----------



## macface (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif was that a really, as in a question? Cause yes really



I have to drive to Cali by myself in a few months... let's do Yoshinoya lol. I love that place. I'm down lets do it.


----------



## Andi (Jun 14, 2008)

IÂ´m too far away from everyone. Even Frauke from Germany and Aude from France are too far away.

But when I move to the US I am soo down with an MuT gathering. IÂ´ve been on here for long, bonded with some people, and learned interesting things about a total of like 234783 other people. I bet it would be soo weird at first though, seeing people in person that you only saw pics before, or maybe a video tutorial. Kinda like meeting a celebrity lol


----------



## eric (Jun 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ... a MUT cocktail event in the San Francisco Bay Area...timed around a makeup preview event- Nordstroms and Bloomies and the MAC pro store always have them- maybe even a pedi/mani trip? Now you have me thinking... Oooooh can i come???


----------



## Ricci (Jun 14, 2008)

Id love to meet Celly and April for a tea of coffee ,I think that would be pretty neat

why? Id like to see how we connect lol

Anyone who has contact with me here Id love to meet


----------



## ivette (Jun 14, 2008)

aquilah, jenn, tony, and many others

everyone seems to be very friendly and fun loving

aquilah, jenn, tony, and many others

everyone seems to be very friendly and fun loving

P.S. we really should have a mut gathering or convention


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would want to meet myself because it would be trippy to see me outside my body.. And if I couldnt do that then Rachelle or Jess or Mindy



AHA, well too bad, I wouldn't ever dare meet you face to face !jk, perhaps...if i had no other choice....it probably wouldn't be that swell though

haha, you know i would in a heartbeat





I have sorta/almost already meet LilDee though, I saw her at a cirque du soliel concert but i had no time to go up to her and say hi


----------



## MissElaine (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *beaglette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MissElaine is so sweet and pretty (witch!



and she and her boyfriend could give me tips on how to take better pictures with my camera! Also because she wants to have lots of babies when she gets married!



Oh my gosh!!! Thank you so much. You are so sweet! That totally made me BLAH day so much better!!! I would love to meet you too! You can give me parenting advice so that I can raise all of my children as well as it looks like you're raising yours!


----------



## beaglette (Jun 24, 2008)

I assure you, I am not one to take advice from! I mess up sooo much-- I feel totally inadequate. But, my kids love me and we have sooo much fun so, what more is there? I learn from my mistakes-- or I try to.

Thanks, MissElaine





Hugs,

Brandi

Originally Posted by *MissElaine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my gosh!!! Thank you so much. You are so sweet! That totally made me BLAH day so much better!!! I would love to meet you too! You can give me parenting advice so that I can raise all of my children as well as it looks like you're raising yours!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'd be cool with meeting anyone on here honestly. Ditto.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, I would also like to meet Bella and Eric! and everyone else!


----------



## eric (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, I would also like to meet Bella and Eric! and everyone else! THATS ME!!!!



I would loooove to meet you Ashley!!! You are so sweet and nice and pretty, I think we would have such a good time!!! I have so many people I would love to meet.. Some that come to mind other than ASHLEY



are: Katana, MissElaine, LilDee, Aquilah, Andi, pinksugar, ahhh i know theres so many people im forgetting so sorrryy



I have a lot on my mind right now so dont take offense hehe..


----------



## daer0n (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Although no one wants to meet me, Id be really interested in meeting all of you! The first girls that came to mind (no offense) is Andi, Benebaby Amanada, and Dereon. You girls are such stunners in my books I'd probably be too shy to look if I saw ya lol.
Faith Abby, with her tremendous makeup skills.

Mari, cause she always talks to me






Katana, because she lives really close to me and looks super pretty lol!

All of you even though I never stuck in anyones mind in particular, I still like you all lol...

Aww you're too sweet Francesca, i would love to meet you too, you are beautiful i don't think you'd be that shy if you saw me lol, im tiny and really don't look anything special in person haha, you on the other hand do look stunning, i think i would be the one that would probably get shy if i saw you in person, you're way too pretty.


----------



## Lori_TG (Nov 3, 2008)

I would love to meet all of you but I don't think anyone is in my area. Always seems like the nicest people are the furthest away!


----------



## bluengold2007 (Nov 4, 2008)

I wear size 11 heels lets do this MAN!


----------



## Aprill (Nov 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bluengold2007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear size 11 heels lets do this MAN! uh oh!!! I smell shoe swaps!!! haha


----------



## Karren (Nov 4, 2008)

I wear size 11 too!!



what do you have? Lol


----------



## fellybabe (Nov 4, 2008)

oh, am gonna open champagne when i see the following MUT MEMBER

APRILL

LOLA B

TONY

RICCI

DAERON

AQUILAH

CELLYCELL

ASHLEYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## banapple (Nov 4, 2008)

probably all the mods!!! lol


----------



## Aprill (Nov 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fellybabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, am gonna open champagne when i see the following MUT MEMBER
APRILL

LOLA B

TONY

RICCI

DAERON

AQUILAH

CELLYCELL

ASHLEYYYYYYYYYYY

Save that champagne till i have this baby LOL


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 5, 2008)

oh wow there are just too many ppl to mentions lol...but i would love to meet al the regulars on here....hmm some day lol when im rich and can afford a trip around the states lol


----------



## hs769 (Nov 5, 2008)

would love to meet many people on here.

Karen for sure but I dont think there is anyone from here I would not want to meet.


----------



## Lori_TG (Nov 6, 2008)

Btw, I wear size 11 also but in wide width. The only reason I need wide width is cause my pinky toes lay down to the side making up the extra width.


----------



## RoxRae (Nov 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw, come one guys, I'm fun too!! No one wants to meet me? LOL
No, but I would love to meet anyone if I happened to be anywhere near anyone! I'm the only one representing for UT here! LOL

My son goes to UT!!! Go Vols!!! He was a cheerleader too. He's a sophomore.


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd love to meet everyone I've spoke to on here! Everyone is so lovely and I think I'd get on with pretty much everyone



Anyone who has a big stash and would let me play with it, I'm up for meeting them!


----------



## daer0n (Nov 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Save that champagne till i have this baby LOL



LOL! same here!


----------



## Lori_TG (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a big stash and you can play!

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd love to meet everyone I've spoke to on here! Everyone is so lovely and I think I'd get on with pretty much everyone




Anyone who has a big stash and would let me play with it, I'm up for meeting them! Oh yeah and anyone who would like to do my makeup and teach me a few things!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 10, 2008)

Everyone here on MUT is amazing! And I can't just single out a few! I live in Kinder, Louisiana which has a population 2154, so I don't think anyone wants to come here! But we do have a casino! =)


----------



## Karren (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll be right down... I love casinos, Angela!! They take my money no mater how I'm dressed!! Lol


----------

